
Suits Up, Geeks Down: The Latest Tech Hiring Numbers - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/jobwire/2008/12/geek-hiring-stats.php
======
vaksel
am I misunderstanding something...or is this just a list of new jobs that were
reported to them? If so why is there so much surprise that there are more
announcements of hiring a CEO or VP and not some low level developer?

~~~
marshallk
Vaksel - we scour the web far and wide to report on every hire we can find,
from the execs that put out press releases to the low level developers who
post on twitter or their blogs about getting hired.

~~~
imp
I can confirm this. I am a web developer and the day after I updated my
LinkedIn profile to reflect my new job they wrote a short article about my
employer hiring me.

------
gsmaverick
Awesome site. I like what you guys are doing with jobwire a lot.

